# Eventing Barns is Ocala FL?



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you visited the Florida Horse Trials web site or FB page?

Florida Horse Trials Association (FHTA) | Facebook

FHTA - Florida Horse Trials Association, Inc.

There's a list of barns at the bottom of their home page. And I'm sure if you posted something on their wall, or e-mailed them, they might have some good suggestions for you. I wish I could help out more, but I ride just North of Tallahassee, so I'm out of your area.


----------

